# Move to Ireland



## harjinder Singh

Hey, I am a student in Italy with CdS(carta di soggiono) and i wish to move to ireland for some better employment chances . Can some please tell that i'll need a visa for that of my Residency will convert to a Irish one. Reply ASAP!


----------



## BBCWatcher

Unless you have EU, EEA, or Swiss status, you would need a new national visa of the appropriate type from Ireland. Visas can be difficult to obtain. You cannot convert your Italian PdS. (I think you have a PdS not a CdS.) Each country has a separate visa/residence program for foreigners.

Please note that the unemployment rate in Ireland is about 3.5 percentage points higher.

"Status" is broader than citizenship. As one example, if you are legally married to an EU, EEA, or Swiss citizen and living together, you would have status for purposes of this discussion.


----------



## harjinder Singh

*hi*

No, I have CdS. So can you please suggest me the way i can. i have heard that i can my status to any country of EU.


----------



## BBCWatcher

Does that mean you have an EC Long Term Residence Permit, which you can get after 5 years of continuous legal residence in Italy? That's no longer called a CdS. Here's some more information:

Status of non-EU nationals who are long-term residents


----------



## harjinder Singh

*Hi Again*

Thank You for your reply actually my situation is my dad is here in Italy from about 17 years and mom is from about 12 years so they have a Carta di soggiorno and i came in Italy about 3 years ago and i was 17 at that time while i was studying so i got a carta di soggiorno too. Now I heard from some friend that i can access to any country and work legally so i thought to take a gap year and to gain knowledge of english i thought of ireland.


----------



## BBCWatcher

Could you check your permit to see if it's marked "Soggiornante di lungo periodo." If so, you have an EC Long Term Residence Permit.

OK, assuming that's the case I have some good news and some bad news. The good news is that you can move to most other EU countries, and you can apply for and receive a residence permit in that new country, as long as you continue satisfying the conditions for keeping an EC Long Term Residence Permit. (In your case that probably means continuing to be a student dependent on your parents for a while, and in their case it means earning a living. And don't get in trouble with the law, of course.) The bad news is that Ireland, the U.K., and Denmark have special restrictions limiting the holders of such permits, so your permit may not provide any residence benefit in those three particular countries. (The EU unfortunately has bad exceptions like that.)

But that still leaves a lot of other countries available within the EU if you want to spend time studying and then even working in another EU country. However, you should think carefully about this. If you want to apply for citizenship some day you should pick one country where you want to stay for several years. Each country has its own separate rules concerning minimum residency time required for citizenship (and maximum tolerated absence if you leave the country). You already have about 3 years of residency in Italy, and unless you fit into a special category you will need a total of 10 years. (Then the government can take up to 2 years to decide on your citizenship, so it could be about 9 years before you can get an Italian passport if you stay in Italy.)

France is another option. If you legally reside in France for 5 years you can apply for citizenship, and they take up to 18 months to decide -- so about 6.5 years. As another example, Belgium is 3 years minimum, but I've read that Belgium sometimes requires a longer period of residence so that's apparently no guarantee. But if Belgium is appealing to you then it should be a reasonably good choice for citizenship.

Having an EU citizenship is helpful in many ways, so it's something to think about. But basically you have to "pick one and stick with it" if you want citizenship sooner rather than later.


----------



## marenostrum

harjinder Singh said:


> Thank You for your reply actually my situation is my dad is here in Italy from about 17 years and mom is from about 12 years so they have a Carta di soggiorno and i came in Italy about 3 years ago and i was 17 at that time while i was studying so i got a carta di soggiorno too. Now I heard from some friend that i can access to any country and work legally so i thought to take a gap year and to gain knowledge of english i thought of ireland.


I would suggest the UK.
There, if you cannot find a job, you will get showered in benefits. You will also be able to access the healthcare system much easier than you would in Italy or France.
So you can catch two birds with one stone, learn english and get some money for free.
Millions do it.


----------



## Giacomina

But its so crowded, smoggy and rainy, how can you give such advice?


----------



## harjinder Singh

*hi*

For Me it is difficult and english aint a problem 'cause i know english very well and like i have CdS so they wont let me enter to U.K


----------



## harjinder Singh

*hi*

Could you please tell me that my father have Italian Citizenship and he gained it last april and i was 19 at that time so is there any way that i gain citizenship or not?:ranger:


----------



## BBCWatcher

You did not acquire Italian citizenship when your father did, if that's what you're asking. You were an adult (age 18 or older) when that happened.

However, your father's Italian citizenship opens up another option (for him). It means that he could relocate to the U.K. to live and work, and you and his wife (who happens also to be your mother) would accompany him to live together in the U.K. You must be either under age 21 or dependent on your father or mother -- as a student supported by your parents, for example -- to take advantage of that option. If you're no longer dependent on your parents then you would lose the right to stay in the U.K. if you're 21 or older.


----------



## harjinder Singh

Actually i was asking the way in that i can acquire italian citizenship too. U.K aint the problem. i heard that i can do submit a appliction after two year from my father gained citizenship


----------



## BBCWatcher

I'm not aware of any provision in Italian citizenship law that would provide that option in the circumstances you've described.


----------



## harjinder Singh

*hi*

Hi Sir, my father told me to move america on B1 visa which i'll got eaisly and then convert visa to some other kind like H-1B or student visa. So Tell me what are the chances'


----------

